# Stream of thought



## ChesusRice (Feb 7, 2016)

Not a thread for debate. 

Panthers suck


----------



## londonfog (Feb 7, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> Not a thread for debate.
> 
> Panthers suck


They did tonight, Denver defense was ready to play.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 7, 2016)

i don't even like football but the denver defense tonight was a thing of awe.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

I really hope Peyton pulls a Elway and retires on top he shouldn't risk his health. He has his 2 rings with 2 different teams, he has nothing else to prove, hang up those Spurs and ride off into the sunset, let young bucks like Cam Newton, Andrew Luck, Osweiler take charge from here on out.

There's no doubt about it defenses win Super Bowls, Peyton was not sharp but he was good enough to win.

B4L


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I really hope Peyton pulls a Elway and retires on top he shouldn't risk his health. He has his 2 rings with 2 different teams, he has nothing else to prove, hang up those Spurs and ride off into the sunset, let young bucks like Cam Newton, Andrew Luck, Osweiler take charge from here on out.
> 
> There's no doubt about it defenses win Super Bowls, Peyton was not sharp but he was good enough to win.
> 
> B4L


1 more game and he will have the most wins Ever


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 more game and he will have the most wins Ever


I'm sure that's what's going through his mind, he's got some thinking to do that's for sure.

He didn't slam the door on a comeback.

B4L


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I'm sure that's what's going through his mind, he's got some thinking to do that's for sure.
> 
> He didn't slam the door on a comeback.
> 
> B4L


I made this thread for random thoughts. 
They moved it to sports.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> I made this thread for random thoughts.
> They moved it to sports.


Wow...but look at it this way you'll get the opinions of true sports fans, the ice bowl is the first football game I ever saw and I thought those guys weren't human playing in those conditions (I was a snot nosed 11 year old).

B4L


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Peyton needs to retire. Go out in style. He still not the greatness of all time. Montana holds that honor. I will allow arguments for Bradshaw and Brady


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Peyton needs to retire. Go out in style. He still not the greatness of all time. Montana holds that honor. I will allow arguments for Bradshaw and Brady


He is tied for most wins with Farve. 1 more win and he has the record


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He is tied for most wins with Farve. 1 more win and he has the record


One more hit and he might not be able to tie his shoes. Go out in style


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> One more hit and he might not be able to tie his shoes. Go out in style


1 game for eternal glory. Just up his hgh dose


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Peyton needs to retire. Go out in style. He still not the greatness of all time. Montana holds that honor. I will allow arguments for Bradshaw and Brady


Joe put the west coast offense on the map indeed but every decade had a dominant in the 70's you had QB Bradshaw was tops in my book and had great wideouts but that steel curtain he had was awe inspiring (folks may differ on that and say Roger "the dodger" Staubach was dominant) there were no QB that wore skirts back then, clotheslining or clubbing was legal face mask, gourde collar and tear away jerseys, stickum, then Joe "Mr. Dynasty" Montana in the 80's, no one dominated in 90's you can however say Phil Simms drew some attention then came Brady.

But yeah the best QB during my era was Montana and that awesome west coast offense masterminded by Bill Walsh.

B4L


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 game for eternal glory. Just up his hgh dose


lol. You don't want the man to enjoy his life after football


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> lol. You don't want the man to enjoy his life after football


His ego is in control


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> His ego is in control


yes Peyton is one of the good ones. The very reason I want him to go out on top and not attempt to chase another record. He already has a place in Canton


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yes Peyton is one of the good ones. The very reason I want him to go out on top and not attempt to chase another record. He already has a place in Canton


He doesn't have the record for most games won by himself. For that he needs to win 1 more


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> He doesn't have the record for most games won by himself. For that he needs to win 1 more


They don't give extra money for that. His heath is more important


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> They don't give extra money for that. His heath is more important


1 more game


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

ChesusRice said:


> 1 game for eternal glory. Just up his hgh dose


I get your point but let him go out on top like Elway did, don't let him do like Ali did chasing past glory going up against the "Easton assassin" Larry Holmes and got his ass handed to him.

It's time to pass the torch to Osweiler, besides he already has the most wins Farve had 199 wins when he retired Peyton went into Super Bowl tied and broke the record when he won last night with 200 wins, so there's nothing else to chase.

Johnny Unitas and Fran Tarkenton played in a short season.

B4L


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bradshaw was before my time but looking @ his numbers. Dude kinda sucked..as many TD's as interceptions..he was benched a couple times and had the Steel Curtain for his defense n a lotta hall of famers on that team..


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yes Peyton is one of the good ones. The very reason I want him to go out on top and not attempt to chase another record. He already has a place in Canton


1 game
Just 1 more win


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I get your point but let him go out on top like Elway did, don't let him do like Ali did chasing past glory going up against the "Easton assassin" Larry Holmes and got his ass handed to him.
> 
> It's time to pass the torch to Osweiler, besides *he already has the most wins Farve had 199 wins when he retired Peyton went into Super Bowl tied and broke the record when he won last night with 200 wins*, so there's nothing else to chase.
> 
> ...


Then Disregard everything I said. I thought if he won he would be tied. If he has the record then retire


----------



## ChesusRice (Feb 8, 2016)

Manning needs to retire. My bad. I thought he needed 1 more


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Bradshaw was before my time but looking @ his numbers. Dude kinda sucked..as many TD's as interceptions..he was benched a couple times and had the Steel Curtain for his defense n a lotta hall of famers on that team..


Yup you right, but through it all he managed to win 4 Super Bowls during the 70's he was the original dynasty. 

It seemed like it was either Bradshaw's Steelers or Staubach's Cowboys in the Superbowl every year after the undefeated season of the 72' Dolphins. 

B4L


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> Yup you right, but through it all he managed to win 4 Super Bowls during the 70's he was the original dynasty.
> 
> It seemed like it was either Bradshaw's Steelers or Staubach's Cowboys in the Superbowl every year after the undefeated season of the 72' Dolphins.
> 
> B4L


I HATE THE COWBOYS !!!!! Sorry just had to get that out.


----------



## KryptoBud (Feb 8, 2016)

Peyton needs to hang em up. He'll only embarrass himself if he doesn't. The worst qb in the league and lowest offensive numbers to ever win a super bowl. The other qb shouldn't show his face in Carolina. How do you not even attempt to recover your own fumble in that situation in the biggest game of your life. Spineless.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I HATE THE COWBOYS !!!!! Sorry just had to get that out.


I'm with you on that, I can't stand the boys either.

B4L


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Peyton needs to hang em up. He'll only embarrass himself if he doesn't. The worst qb in the league and lowest offensive numbers to ever win a super bowl. The other qb shouldn't show his face in Carolina. How do you not even attempt to recover your own fumble in that situation in the biggest game of your life. Spineless.


Yeah Newton should have jumped his ass on that ball, but he was in so much pain from Von Miller raping his ass all night. I think Cam tried to press charges after the game.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

KryptoBud said:


> Peyton needs to hang em up. He'll only embarrass himself if he doesn't. The worst qb in the league and lowest offensive numbers to ever win a super bowl. The other qb shouldn't show his face in Carolina. How do you not even attempt to recover your own fumble in that situation in the biggest game of your life. Spineless.


I couldn't figure that either he actually pulled back the only thing that I figured happened was that he might have thought he heard a whistle and that the refs called an incomplete pass. 

B.4L


----------



## londonfog (Feb 8, 2016)

Blunted 4 lyfe said:


> I couldn't figure that either he actually pulled back the only thing that I figured happened was that he might have thought he heard a whistle and that the refs called an incomplete pass.
> 
> B.4L


you too nice. His ass was scared of ALL those Denver Broncos. Hell even the receivers and running backs for Carolina were timid. Ginn Jr. ran his ass out of bounds on what should have been a touch down or 10 yards from. Ended up missing a field goal after that.


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Feb 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you too nice. His ass was scared of ALL those Denver Broncos. Hell even the receivers and running backs for Carolina were timid. Ginn Jr. ran his ass out of bounds on what should have been a touch down or 10 yards from. Ended up missing a field goal after that.


Yeah he did act like what Trump said to describe Cruz....a big pussy! Cam was sick and tired of being man handled, they were all up in his ass like a wedgie.

B4L


----------



## RickyBobby26 (Feb 21, 2016)

Peyton Manning is too busy now to think about football. He's trying to cover up his sexual assault past, plus his academic cheating at Tennessee. The "Good Old Boy Network" power structure there covered those incidents up as much as they could, but they're back to the light of day and are gaining steam.

I bet we don't see Peyton manning and Papa John doing commercials together again. If so, I'll switch over to Dominos.


----------

